# Suse per Webinstaller cd installieren aber wie?



## Draxx (18. Juni 2004)

Habe mir Suse webinstaller cd runtergeladen. Eigentlich sollte man damit per ftp die installation abschließen können. Aber wie geht das hat jemand das mal gemacht? Bitte Helft mir. 

Mfg Draxx


----------



## target (20. Juni 2004)

http://tutorials.tanmar.de/linux-ftp-installation.php

Viel Spaß  Aber die dort verwendete IP stimmt nicht mehr. Einfach einen server pingen, dann bekommst du die ip angezeigt. Have fun


----------

